# wife depressed no sex ,she on dating sites



## confused700 (Jan 8, 2012)

hi,my wife suffers from depression,it getting hard to deal with.we have no sex life,notouching holding hands nothing!i like sex.i caught her on a dating site,chatting to other men,in a sexual way.she never talk to me like that.she told me it was enterment for her.i asked her to stop but i beleive she still goes on there.i love her very much and i am starting to think about straying.but i love my wife very much,and i know this woud hurt her deeply like she hurt me.i don;t want to hurt her but i have some needs.confused on which way to go.


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Confused...Do not stray, it will only make you feel worse. Perhaps you and your wife could try MC? Also, I would INSIST she get off dating websites. She may be expecting you to "man up" and not take it (not saying you aren't manly ) Her doing that is UNACCEPTABLE. If no MC, and she won't get off the dating sites, I'm not feeling very optimistic. Do you love her?


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

confused700 said:


> hi,my wife suffers from depression,it getting hard to deal with.we have no sex life,notouching holding hands nothing!i like sex.i caught her on a dating site,*chatting to other men,in a sexual way.she never talk to me like that.she told me it was enterment for her*.i asked her to stop but i beleive she still goes on there.i love her very much and i am starting to think about straying.but i love my wife very much,and i know this woud hurt her deeply like she hurt me.i don;t want to hurt her but i have some needs.confused on which way to go.


Hmmmm wonder if your W and my H are related....only mine was talking to women...not men....my advice is not to stray...if things don't work out, you will at least be able to look back and know that you did the right thing...


----------



## Heartbroken19 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this  Have you asked your wife why?! Chances are it is something about herself that she doesn't like. She wants attention like the random guys give her. how old is she?


----------

